# Rb20det swap



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

I was gonna go ka-t but the manifolds are to damn expensive and i think i can realisticly install a rb20det with a fmic, new timing belt/tensonier/water pump for about 2300. The wiring kinda scares me, i have found a few guides online but nothing with pics and details for the rb20det specificly. I am planning on swapping it into a 1990 240sx SOHC KA24E. Anyone know of a complete wiring guide? I'd also like to know if anyone on here actully has a
rb20det in a 240sx and what it preforms like. 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i would send it off somewhere to get it done. if you have little experience with wiring or have any doubt in yourself, don't do it. its the hardest part of the swap and if you mess up, it will be nothing but a headache to try and figure out where you went wrong.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

yeah get it done somewhere. If you want to search more rb20det info search here for opium he had an rb20det swap and was on here all the time a few years ago. btw if you pay to get it done which is the best idea go rb25 if you have experience. if you starting out then stick with your plan no need to get ahead of yourself.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

my ears were burning.. When I did my swap I paid $1900 for the front clip, and $500 for shipping. I've dumped quite a bit more in it now to make it a top end champ. 
Refer to Team Race Bread - Files for simple wiring how to
I personally love the 20 vs. the 25. I've driven them all... 20, 25, and 26. If you don't have the cash for the 26... get the 20 and add parts. Currently I'm running 20psi with a t4 turbo

here's a VIDEO of it.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

OMFG where have you been???????? i miss your car.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I mainly just post on local Arizona forums now. It's too fuckin hot to drive this thing. 112*F in the day and 100* at night. If your ever in AZ during the cooler months I'll give you a ride. :woowoo:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yea i know its gotta suck being that hot out there. i have a friend who might be going to school out there so if i ever come visit i'll get at you.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

save my email address then... Obviously I don't check in to NF very often  [email protected]


----------



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

wow man thanks for chimeing in on my lil ol post lol. Are you still on the stock bottom end? I added you to msn - hope thats alright.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I've never touched anything under the valve covers... ever. I'm putting on a new timing belt as soon as I can. I've never changed that either. Only thing i've changed is the coil packs to split fire ones, and spark plugs. Still running same thermostat and original radiator that the front clip came with. Other than that you can pretty much see what was bolted on in the picture. It's about as basic as you can get with bolt ons. Running Power FC for engine management and SARD 550cc injectors too. I've pretty much maxed them out though. Yeah it's fine that you added me, but I don't really do IM's. I rarely log on. Best way to reach me is email but please search and search well first if you have Q's.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Opium? Holy crap you're alive?! lol what's up? How's your RB running?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

It's running pretty much near it's peak. Needs a new turbo for quicker response. But other than that, as you can tell from the video, it gets to where it's going. Where is everyone hanging out these days? I see the alternate all nissans dot com forum didn't last long. Where did all club mofo go?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I think most either went to a more local to their area forum or sold out and needed money or just gave up. The NF has almost died compared to before thats for sure. btw whats up do you still have that video of you doing doughnuts in between the warehouses in a parking lot? That was a cool video. and the one where you friend is standing on the side of the road and you drive a 1/4 mile down and then we hear you coming and then see you fly by. that sounded good!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

ittamaticstatic said:


> I think most either went to a more local to their area forum or sold out and needed money or just gave up. The NF has almost died compared to before thats for sure. btw whats up do you still have that video of you doing doughnuts in between the warehouses in a parking lot? That was a cool video. and the one where you friend is standing on the side of the road and you drive a 1/4 mile down and then we hear you coming and then see you fly by. that sounded good!



Burnout video
old fly bye

very old top end video running 8psi very untuned

take off with stock turbo


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

video links don't work for me.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

They worked for me on my computer and my friends computer. They are all .wmv... right click save as


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Got them to work on the mac finally. yeah those are great and a tribute to the RB20DET. you da man!


----------

